Ask HN: How can I become a better writer? - mikethebrave
======
ninedays
I would say to read but more importantly is to write.

There's no way you'll become a better writer if you don't start a habit of
writing a lot. Start with things you read online or things you have
experienced in your life (whether it is soemthing you experienced today, last
week or at any point in time).

I find myself asking pretty basic/stupid questions when I am walking down the
street (funny looking building on the street that don't look like anything in
the district and there I have something on my mind that I can write
something). If you manage to develop the habit of being able to put words on
your thoughts, you will become a better writer than if you can't do it.

------
Jakednb
Depends what type of writer are you thinking of? marketing? technical? blog
posts? novels? - I guess if you wanted a simple answer on how to write better,
I would say - just read as much as you can.

